
Why I sort of dislike Django and Pyramid is a superior framework - aprdm
http://nando.oui.com.br/2014/04/04/why_i_sort_of_dislike_django.html
======
efriese
I don't want to get into a my framework is better than your framework fight,
but I disagree with people who say flask can only be used for simple
applications. Just because it's a micro framework doesn't mean it's only for
micro apps. The trade off on framework size is how much functionality you want
out of the box. If you want a bunch of features and are okay with doing it the
Django way, Django is great. If you want more flexibility, smaller frameworks
like Flask or Pyramid work fine.

